# Hatchet/Axe or Machete



## skiball

If you had to choose between one or the other. Would you rather carry a good quality axe or a quality machete and if possible, please tell us why. 
I have a good Husqvarna 26” axe and I am contemplating the purchase of an Ontario SP53 Hen 2 machete. My main reason for wanting the knife is for batoning. It’s use would serve 2 purposes. Camping as well as survival.. Camping is a great way to practice your skills...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I like an ax and also carry a good bushcraft knife. In a pinch I can leave the ax and rely on my knife but the ax is really useful. My ax is a gransfurs bruks hunter ax (if I spelled that right). Good quality ax. My knife is great and I can baton and do all sorts of stuff with it but the ax is worth the weight. Game processing, wood processing, building, etc. Good tools are useful. I have a cds knife for my large knife. Tools is one area I dont mind going heavy. I also carry a bob dustrude collapsible bow saw as well as a good leatherman. With those tools there isnt much I cant do.


----------



## Sentry18

I tend to prefer a good hatchet and a well made knife. I have a couple Estwing Hatchets and SOG Tactical Tomahawks which have always gotten the job done for me in combination with my Ka-Bar Becker BK2. But I know people who have mad skills with a quality machete / golok / kukri too.


----------



## RedBeard

I take the the ax. For me there are way more applications for the ax. Plus i can throw and ax very accurately, it's a great weapon and tool.


----------



## Tirediron

For me an axe is the first choice. In a real pinch an axe will let me build most of the other tools from scavenged steel.
it depends on your level of self reliance.


----------



## hiwall

Axe or good hatchet for me also.
Read the book "Hatchet"
https://www.amazon.com/Hatchet-Bria...509803819&sr=8-2&keywords=hatchet+book+series


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Depends on where you are. Down south in the desert it will be a machete. Everywhere else it will be an axe. We were at a Bushcraft type Gathering a few years ago. We were going to do some shelter building as part of a teaching session. I have my camper with me and I had my small boys axe, not a hatchet, it was a 26 in axe. Anyway those guys with their Bushcraft knives we're hacking away at some of the brush trying to cut it down. I was going through it with one swipe with the axe. Finally they all asked me to finish what they had started on theirs. I think a lot of them became Believers and keeping an axe or at least a hatchet or Hawk with them. I like knives but I see them as specialized instruments and that like most things that are designed for multiple duties they do a lot of things poorly and nothing well. When I go hunting I carry my hunting knife which is an excellent Style for skinning and gutting an animal. When it's time to butcher I use a butcher knife and I use a filleting knife or boning knife. When I am quote bushcrafting unquote I carry a small knife and either a hawk or a hatchet. I prefer the hawk because it's lighter weight with a longer handle and I just seem like I can cut through stuff faster with it. However I have a very high quality Hatchet that I carry with me at times too. Especially if I feel like I may have to hammer something with it. What it boils down to is I do not believe very much in multi-purpose equipment. In my experience like I said they do nothing well. The exception of course would be a multi-tool. But I always carry that in addition to a knife. And when I have to work on my vehicles I go to my toolbox and I use the proper wrenches, pliers,
screwdrivers Etc.


----------



## bugoutbob

Up here in this neck of Canada, we all carry hatchets or axes. I don't know if that is practicality or nobody knows any better. I've never used a machete so I couldn't compare the two. I shouldn't say nobody carries a machete, I know I few urban types when carry them in their vehicles because they think it makes them look cool and they have seen them in zombie movies, but I've never seen them used in the bush.

When I travelled in S.E. Asia the locals all had machetes of various types for jungle work and no axes. Again I don't know if that as a function of one working better than the other or just what they were used to carrying.


----------



## camo2460

I like a lot of Folks have tried to make one Tool do many things, and like MMM said it works, but not really well. I have different Knives for different purposes, and I don't use a Knife for something that my "Hawk" will accomplish, such as splitting Wood. So to Answer the Question, I prefer a Tomahawk, since that is what I have used for Forty Years or so, and along with a large Bowie and a smaller Bush Craft Knife, I can do most anything in a Wilderness/survival setting.


----------



## Magus

Kukuri.


----------



## Flight1630

So I'm guessing a chainsaw is out of order here? Lol


----------



## bacpacker

I used to carry my Cold Steel Hawk. It has a polled head so I can use it as a hammer if needs be. And will cut smaller stuff all day long. But for anything with much size, I much prefer my scout ax. It's a little larger than a hatchet, but doesn't weight much more. It is much more variable in usage. I always have a lockback folder and a fixed blade on me as well. None of them are good at everything, but with the right mix you can do most anything.

I agree with Sentry, The BK2 is a very well made knife, well enough I don't hesitate to baton with it. I got mine before Becker sold out to KaBar. I like Beckers so well, I also got a BK7 and a BK15.


----------



## hashbrown

I carry a Estwing camp axe in my truck but my favorite is an old double bit axe one side sharp the other side dull.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

hashbrown said:


> I carry a Estwing camp axe in my truck but my favorite is an old double bit axe one side sharp the other side dull.
> View attachment 21415
> View attachment 21416


I keep one of those in our U-Haul conversion motorhome. They cut really nice but they are not the best for splitting wood. However they are virtually indestructible!


----------



## hashbrown

mosquitomountainman said:


> I keep one of those in our U-Haul conversion motorhome. They cut really nice but they are not the best for splitting wood. However they are virtually indestructible!


Most of the wood I cut requires a splitting hammer to split wood. I can split most of the red oak I cut with an axe though.


----------



## crabapple

First it is where I am at the time to answer the question.
Jungle=Machete
Wood land= Axe
Hatchet & long knife are a given for camping.
I am in the wood land & would use an Axe.
May want to look up this thread:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/threads/social-game-would-you-rather.29176/#post-418775


----------



## musketjim

For my trail work I carry both an axe and a machete. I use both quite a bit for clearing. I don't use a hatchet much, love to throw it tho. Axe is a heavier but I can use it as a hatchet for small stuff. I usually carry both.


----------



## musketjim

When I say both, I mean machete and axe. Sorry


----------



## skiball

crabapple said:


> First it is where I am at the time to answer the question.
> Jungle=Machete
> Wood land= Axe
> Hatchet & long knife are a given for camping.
> I am in the wood land & would use an Axe.
> May want to look up this thread:
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/threads/social-game-would-you-rather.29176/#post-418775


I joined this thread a long time ago and haven't been very active. I just came back as a matter of fact. 
The game your link refers to seemed to end around one year ago. It took a wrong turn and was forgotten. It certainly looks like not only an interesting game, but very informative as well. 
I've been away too long to feel comfortable trying to put a thread back in track or to take an idea and resurrect on a new thread. I do however, think it would be beneficial is someone did...
Just saying...!


----------



## Magus

Caribou said:


> Bless you!


The only way to go south of the Mason Dixon's woods.
Higher up, I'd pack a medium hatchet or a small Hudson Bay ax.


----------



## ssonb

I was taught or should I say was allowed to build one half of a camp, my half, By a friend who has a lot more experience in the woods. I was using an Ax, hatchet and a large camp knife. After a half hour of swinging and hacking at the greenery my friend said"do you want me to show you something?" He reached in his coat pocket and brought out a medium size folding saw....In less than ten minutes he had the poles and braces cut down and sized and used his camp ax to de limb then he picked up the bundle and left me to finish with my half. Later he ask "what did you learn?" I said It seems to be a lot easier to cut down poles with a saw. "What else?" I kinda looked around and not having anything else to add just shrugged my shoulders. So he continued..1... As you have found out Ease...2... Safety It takes a lot of concentration to swing an ax hatchet or machete especially on green wood. 3 ...Security you can saw a small tree down and maintain a watch around you.....4 ....Noise Do you know how far the wack of an ax or hatchet carries in the woods.


----------



## RedBeard

ssonb said:


> I was taught or should I say was allowed to build one half of a camp, my half, By a friend who has a lot more experience in the woods. I was using an Ax, hatchet and a large camp knife. After a half hour of swinging and hacking at the greenery my friend said"do you want me to show you something?" He reached in his coat pocket and brought out a medium size folding saw....In less than ten minutes he had the poles and braces cut down and sized and used his camp ax to de limb then he picked up the bundle and left me to finish with my half. Later he ask "what did you learn?" I said It seems to be a lot easier to cut down poles with a saw. "What else?" I kinda looked around and not having anything else to add just shrugged my shoulders. So he continued..1... As you have found out Ease...2... Safety It takes a lot of concentration to swing an ax hatchet or machete especially on green wood. 3 ...Security you can saw a small tree down and maintain a watch around you.....4 ....Noise Do you know how far the wack of an ax or hatchet carries in the woods.


That's a good point to add! I have this little handle made by Stanley that you can clamp any hack saw or sazall blade into. I actually have a bunch of them. One in the hunting pack, bob, rig, tool bag, even have one for butchering.


----------



## ssonb

I like the Stihl's they make a professional grade for limb trimming that is more rugged and you can buy replacement blades..Now it costs twice as much as the $19.00 ones but I have had to tape one of those back together in the woods.


----------



## RedBeard

In the bottom of the pic is my newest one that i use for butchering, lost the other one somewhere. Nothing to tape on mine. Simple set screw that a coin fits in to get it extra tight. I use them alot for all kinds of things. Haven't broken one yet. Those nice stihl ones do make short work of wood though.


----------



## crabapple

I carry a folding saw in my truck.
I would rather use a small bow saw in the woods.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

crabapple said:


> I carry a folding saw in my truck.
> I would rather use a small bow saw in the woods.


I really like my bob dustrude collapsible bow saw. I went with the 30 inch for the longer draw. Its good.


----------



## ssonb

I got a collapsible bow saw last year but have not tried it out yet, I think it is only about a 18".


----------



## RedBeard

ssonb said:


> I got a collapsible bow saw last year but have not tried it out yet, I think it is only about a 18".


I always break bow saws but then again i only have had cheap ones. What one did you get?


----------



## ssonb

I will try to remember to look when I get home cause its in my big BOB, I bought it at a preparedness store. It dissembles into a round storage tube that is also the handle.


----------



## Kodeman

A sharp Hudson Bay axe is my go to, if I had to choose only one.


----------



## ssonb

wood cutting tools are just like any other tool, weapon, knife, toothbrush ect, ect... genre. that is why there are so many model styles and shapes. There be not one that will do it all and I hope that with a little knowledge, training, preparation that I will not have to make the "Just one choice" even tho it is sometimes a useful mental exercise.


----------



## skiball

ssonb said:


> wood cutting tools are just like any other tool, weapon, knife, toothbrush ect, ect... genre. that is why there are so many model styles and shapes. There be not one that will do it all and I hope that with a little knowledge, training, preparation that I will not have to make the "Just one choice" even tho it is sometimes a useful mental exercise.


True... I have had plans to add a good dentist approved toothbrush to not only my BOB, but to keep one in my truck as well, just in case I need to split some firewood or build a quick shelter.. Thanks...  
Lol...!


----------



## ssonb

Or to ward off the tooth plaque rabid beaver..........


----------



## crabapple

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I really like my bob dustrude collapsible bow saw. I went with the 30 inch for the longer draw.


I look for folding & collapsible, light weight combo tools so I can carry as many as will fit under the back seat in my crew cab/indoor dry toolbox.
My Machete has saw teeth on the back of the blade.


----------



## crabapple

skiball said:


> I joined this thread a long time ago and haven't been very active. I just came back as a matter of fact.
> The game your link refers to seemed to end around one year ago. It took a wrong turn and was forgotten. It certainly looks like not only an interesting game, but very informative as well.
> I've been away too long to feel comfortable trying to put a thread back in track or to take an idea and resurrect on a new thread. I do however, think it would be beneficial is someone did...
> Just saying...!


I really like this thread & another like it, that Sentry18 started.
I went as far as to write many post on paper, to commit them to a long term memory.


----------



## ssonb

I just ordered a Schrade compact Ax an folding saw combo. It has a 12.5'' saw in the handle of a camp style ax. I will try it out and see if it is worth using. Ya know a lot of "wonder" tools are just that they look good in store or on paper but in real life it makes you "wonder" why you bought it in the first place.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

UncleJoe said:


> I'm partial to the battleaxe, Gimli style.
> 
> View attachment 21476


Just the thing for zombies if you have tree trunks for arms


----------



## skiball

UncleJoe said:


> I'm partial to the battleaxe, Gimli style.
> 
> View attachment 21476


I'm kind of partial to the Klingon Battle Axe, when it comes to Zombies and unfriendly aliens such as The Gorn or The Romulans...
All in all... A good old Klingon Disrupter might come in handy too...


----------



## ssonb

All these odd lookin swing blades look neat but they are ill designed to chop wood or even to battle orcs. The tried and true remote attitude adjustment device works best on the "orcs", conventional designed axes and crosscut saws work on the flora adversary.


----------



## ssonb

I agree, I have some of the Japanese blades and have been lookin into a Bastard or Hand and a half.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I have an old german mace I love. Pretty cool old timey weapon


----------



## skiball

ssonb said:


> All these odd lookin swing blades look neat but they are ill designed to chop wood or even to battle orcs. The tried and true remote attitude adjustment device works best on the "orcs", conventional designed axes and crosscut saws work on the flora adversary.


That's very true, but the topic has temporarily switched from that to zombies and aliens. I'm sure we'll get back on track soon.. Lol...


----------



## Meerkat

A machette here with all the ultra thick vines and brush. We used it to cut down everything from vines to small trees and it has held up very well.
It was made out of a leaf spring of an older car, tempered and shaped and it has really been put to the test by us for past 25 yr.s. You slice down and side cut a small tree in a few moments with it.
We also like the axe, that almost gave me a heart attack last year trying to take up roots from a Mimosa Tree. Problem is you don't know your about to drop dead till you stop!


----------



## ssonb

As you get older the work related arthritis makes you want to avoid the shock related activity that comes from swinging axes and machete.


----------



## headhunter

I'm gettin' old, that said, if you think about going down a forest road without an axe- please don't. You can get a couple mile down a road you've driven for years and there is a tree across the darn thing. Last summer my son-in-law awaken me to say a tree had come down on my 4X4 truck. He hadn't parked it poorly but a tree on the neighbor's property had come down and struck a tree on our property, because of a unbelievable amount of rainfall, that tree fell on my truck with about 20' sticking out on both sides. He cleaned up the driver's side with his chain saw and I did the other with my axe. Snow fall or high wind can lock you from going down a road. The axe, bow saw and a plastic wedge (so if your saw gets pinched you can using the axe and wedge get it out).


----------



## FrankW

People here bring up good point!
I will buy a semi- decent Ax for both of my trucks.


----------



## crabapple

BlueZ said:


> People here bring up good point!
> I will buy a semi- decent Ax for both of my trucks.


I think a short shovel, is handy also.


----------



## fteter

I'd probably go hatchet on this choice. I see advantages to both, but I was raised with plenty of hatchet use. Not so familiar with the machete.


----------



## Wikkador

unless you are having to make a trail in thick jungle.. I find that a hatchet is a much better tool. If I could only have one, it would probably be a hatchet.


----------



## TechAdmin

When we go down East we have the shovel, and hatchet ready. If needed the shovel can be used as a makeshift axe.


----------



## Robert Heggestad

skiball said:


> If you had to choose between one or the other. Would you rather carry a good quality axe or a quality machete and if possible, please tell us why.
> I have a good Husqvarna 26" axe and I am contemplating the purchase of an Ontario SP53 Hen 2 machete. My main reason for wanting the knife is for batoning. It's use would serve 2 purposes. Camping as well as survival.. Camping is a great way to practice your skills...


My preference:

*2018 | WOODMAN'S PAL*
*HYBRID AXE/HACHETTE Field Chopping/Cutting Tool | WORLD WAR II LEGEND | HANDMADE IN USA SINCE 1941!*








* LONG REACH MODEL 145*







U.S. Military Issue "LC-14-B"  Woodman's PAL Model 784







COMPACT Model 784







Commemorative Woodman's PAL Military Issue "LC-14-B"







International Casanova Registered User Support
*"A Machete With The Power Of An Axe" The Original Machete-Axe From CASANOVA'S* ----- Designed To Trim, Prune, Chop, Lop, Split, Slice; Blaze Trails, Clear Branches And Twigs From Logs, Brush Out Lines, Clear Campsites, Chop Firewood, Split Kindling, Build Hunting Blinds, Survival Shelters, Lean-To-Shelter, Etc..

*Efficiently Perform The Tasks Of Many Tools*..... Including Machetes, Axes, Hatchets, Pruning Saws, Pruning Shears, pruning knives, bow saws, loppers, Bowie knives and for certain jobs, even chain saws

*The WOODMAN'S PAL® Machete-Axe Is Preferred By, And Outfitted To:* Surveyors - Foresters - Nurserymen - Fire & Rescue - Hunters - Campers - Hikers - Survivalists - Explorers - Expeditions - Pilots - Boaters- Land Managers - Gardeners - Farmers - Highway Crews

*Legendary Service, Highest Rugged Durable Quality Tools!* Just Released New Products, For Professional, Commercial, Government Work, And Outdoor Sporting Activities, Exploration, Adventure, Brush Clearing, Road-Land-Yard Maintenance, And More. Created By The Pro Tools Industry Family Of Craftsmen - All Handmade To The Same High Degree Of Quality Standards Set Forth For The First Proven Original Legendary American Icon; The Woodman's Pal.

*Handmade With Pride In USA, With USA MATERIALS, ALL 100% GUARANTEED*


----------

